# Not Eating & Aggressive... Help!



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

need some help! I'll give you a little back story first to see if this has anything to do with anything...

I went away for the weekend and my chi stayed at my parents house. I'm in college, so unless I'm home on the weekend, her true home is my apartment. She is 3.5 months old. I have had her for almost one month. She's been at my parents house several times. So, she knows the house, the smell, my parents my siblings, and everything like that. My parents have two female Labrador Retrievers. Roxy (my chi) has been around them every time she's been to my parents house. She LOVES them. She plays with them all the time. 

Well, like I said, I went away for the weekend and left her at home with my family. We went over some rules so that she can stay in the same habits i'm trying to get her in. So, everything should have been the same. She's never been away from me for an entire weekend yet. Well, when I came home today, she looks MUCH skinnier than when I left. My sisters said she hasn't eaten much at all. I tried getting her to eat some scrambled eggs today. She ate a few pieces, but then wouldn't touch them. ALSO, when my Lab's came near her when she was eating, she starting growling and nipping at them! She did this for a good 15 minutes every time they came near her! 

So... why is she not eating and why was she being aggressive towards my other dogs, whom she loves? And what do I do??


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

She may have picked up a tummy bug just like we can, the aggression, she is getting older so maybe she is now protecting her territory or maybe she feels hungry but a little poorly to eat but doesn't want her food being eaten by others.

Me, I am a right worrier when it comes to my animals and I would be at the vets for a check up as soon as I could. I do worry over the slightest thing though.

If you don't feel the vet is needed I'd just watch her over the next day or two and if she is still not eating then decide on going to the vets or not.

What are her membranes like, pale, normal, more red than usual? Is sh epeeing / pooing normally, is she drinking normally, less, more. Any change in the small of her breath? These are things I'd be looking at.

If all these are okay then I wouldn't worry too much and again just keep an eye on her.

(((Hugs))) from Jake and Red

Deme x


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds like she may have felt abandoned or was being re-homed.
She may have felt she needed to establish she was the alpha there.
When you returned she probably was mad at you!
I believe they do have emotions.
Hopefully now at home she will forget and go back to her previous behaviors.
Tempt her with cooked chicken and rice or a fave meat.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She was resource guarding it's normal for dogs to do that when other dogs go near their food mine warn each other and meal times if the other gets too close

The lack of food is prob because she was missing you some dogs pine for their owners


----------

